# Oprah Clip



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2005)

Clip


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah she is very ecumenical, I thought she would have made a good Pope. Pope Oprah, has a nice ring huh!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought Rick Warren was going to be the Pope


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 21, 2005)

Postmoderns are such fools.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, but their fun though!


----------



## Poimen (Apr 21, 2005)

Women: "We have God in heaven in whom we can depend, but there are also powers of darkness."
Oprah: "Do you believe that you can choose between one or the other?"
Women: Yes, most absolutely, definitely."

Romans 9:16 "So then it is not of him that willeth, nor of him that runneth, but of God that sheweth mercy."

I found the answers of the Christian women to be just as disheartening as Oprah's, if not more so. If man is sovereign (i.e. he chooses God) then he is entirely justified in not choosing God because there is someone greater than God, namely himself.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Authorised (Apr 21, 2005)

The woman that professed Christ was more embarassing, in my opinion. 

God sends you to hell for being a sinner, and not for the sole sin of rejecting Christ. Oprah needs to wake up and smell rotting sacks of dung that is humanity. I'm not sure where she's conjuring up these good people...especially out of the "remote nations of the earth." If anything, those places are bulwarks of darkness.


WCF--Chapter X, Â§ IV.


> Others, not elected, although they may be called by the ministry of the Word, and may have some common operations of the Spirit, yet they never truly come unto Christ, and therefore cannot be saved: much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess. And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested.





[Edited on 5-2-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## Poimen (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Reverend Kok,
> 
> God's sovereignty does not negate a choice made. It simply enables one man to choose rightly, or leaves another to himself. So, man can choose between one of the other, but, apart from regeneration, he will always choose that which is not right. Or is my rhetoric smearing it all?



I agree with your point here but I am quite sure that is NOT what this woman was saying. 

Oprah said the word "can" which implies an innate ability for all to choose God, which is false. Man is bound by his nature to his sin. Right?

"Man is free to be who he is." 
-Dana Scully


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Who he is what God makes him. Man has no more choice to go to heaven or go to hell. Before I was born I had no choice to be born a sinner nor did John the Baptist be born a believer.

Blade


----------



## john_Mark (Apr 22, 2005)

Instead of Pope Oprah we could just shorten the name and call her Poprah!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

Everyone had very bad responses. Just shows how dim the gospel is today. 

May God grant us reformation.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 22, 2005)

"I can't get into a religious argument with you".

Psa 14:1 To the choirmaster. Of David. The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, they do abominable deeds, there is none who does good.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, Indeed. We freely choose according to our nature. I understand what you mean. 

Blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2005)

I wonder if Oprah doesnt want to discuss religion with God in eternity?

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Sure, but that won't get them anywhere. Muslim's, Jehovah's Witnesses, almost any religion does that.


----------



## nonconformist (May 2, 2005)

> God sends you to hell for being a sinner, and not for the sole sin of rejecting Christ. Oprah needs to wake up and smell rotting sack of dung that is humanity. I'm not sure where she's conjuring up these good people...especially out of the "remote nations of the earth." If anything, those places are bulwarks of darkness.


  that is why i love the true gospel of CALVINISM it is so offensive to huminists.:bigsmile:


----------

